
Poll: Church membership in US plummets over past 20 years - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/poll-church-membership-in-us-plummets-over-past-20-years/ar-BBW3UOt?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
hindsightbias
“Among Hispanic Americans, church membership dropped from 68% to 45% since
2000, a much bigger decline than for non-Hispanic white and black Americans”

Well that’s really bad news for the Vatican if it spreads south of the border.

